# Parental Alienation



## daveb3216 (Apr 10, 2015)

Now that my kids are all grown, I decided to repost an updated video of my dramatic parental alienation story. It's a behind the scenes look at how children can be manipulated into hating one of their parents.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Is this something you are experiencing? My narcissistic first husband could not admit he was a serial cheater which was the reason for our divorce. He then told friends and our children lies about things I did and said all to manipulate them to side with him and see me as the reason he left. He was, and still is, very manipulative and did some real damage with our children. My ex left when my oldest was 6, she is now 39 years old and we have had a rocky relationship at best. She sided with her dad and blames me for all kinds of things, things I did not even do. It is very hurtful but with time I have moved on. It does hurt less. I do not expect anything anymore. I know I will not hear from her and that is fine. It is a choice she made for herself. I do pray for her and pray that one day she will know the truth and be able to see that I have always loved her.


----------



## Enuffalready (Jul 27, 2016)

I was married for 36 years. I reported an inappropriate relationship between my youngest daughter and the soccer coach, my ex-wife was involved in some way but I don't know the details. There were other troubling things going on in the house (credit card debt, boyfriends living in the house ect) that prompted me to file for divorce. My ex-wife Put a letter on the kitchen table saying "good job you have lost one daughter forever and possibly the rest of your children."
The youngest daughter was about 14 at the time, the other three children were all over the age of 18. We divorced in 2018, I reported the soccer coach in 2014 and everyone including me ex-wife stopped talking to me except my oldest daughter. I learned through my sister that my second oldest daughter had a baby on Christmas day 2017. I didn't know she was pregnant. I recently found out through my insurance agent that my second oldest daughter was recently engaged to be married. Still no contact today. I am going to start sending birthday cards etc. My hope is that one day I can have some sort of relationship with my other three children and grandson. I love them dearly and miss them. I was a good father and husband.


----------

